# Inside the Florida Keys



## nghathaway (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi gang, long time sailer. Just bought a little Oday 222 it draws roughly 5' with the board down. I have sailed the ocean for years but zero Florida time. After much reading and ordering a set of paper charts I am coming to realize that I may have to pay much more attention to plotting than I had hoped (first trip for my 9yr old girl and I want to make it special). Anyway I was wondering if anyone had a course plot that they might have on file that I could bootleg for our trip? snorkeling, fishing beach camping high on the list.

Cheers


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Just download Open CPN and make your own course plot and print it out using snipping tool if you have a PC.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

Leaving from where and going to where? Makes a big difference.

With the board up and shallow draft you can stay on the usually calmer bay side of the keys but the snorkeling is all on the ocean side. But be aware that in some places it's a long, long way from the bay side, around the end of a Key and out to the ocean.


----------



## mickeyrouse (Oct 10, 2000)

You’ll be safe on the Bay side, but as long as the weather behaves Hawk Channel will be okay too, though that boat may feel the ocean action a little. Bay side water is generally clear, depending on weather conditions, but as noted the coral reefs with the pretty fish are generally on the Hawk Channel side. There are only a couple places to cross over besides going around the ends: Pigeon Key ( Marathon) or Channel Five, west of Islamorada. You may also be able to get across south of Elliott Key at Caesar’s Creek with your board up. Unless you’re beating to weather very much, that board will probably stay up, giving you more options. You’ll have a lot of fun- wish I could have done the same with my daughter.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't know this area well, though I sailed into Key West a few years ago. But I do have advice for going into an area for the first time... : I go into a good, easy area first, and then take a few days to get to learn the 'lay of the land'. Having a chat to other cruisers in an area always gets some good information. 
And the first few days I anchor where bigger boats are... if they can't run aground nor can I  
You likely don't have AIS, but you can see the AIS of other boats on Marinetraffic.com you can spy on other boats and see what routes they take. Example: In the Bahamas they have cargo barges that draw a few inches more than me... so I plot exactly where they go and then follow them  Its not cheating, its just stealing their nav!  

Mark


----------



## Peter Janker (Nov 19, 2012)

I am with Mark, I like the Florida Keys. Consider trailering your boat down....9 year old would likely appreciate day sails vs prolong sailing days. Warm weather, somewhat warm water (this time of year, bathwater warm in summer). Key West might be saved for when your daughter is a bit older but during the day Duval street is fine for viewing chickens, and getting ice cream....Mallory Square should not be missed especially for children....after 9 pm Duval should be considered more adult focused. 

On the water the keys offer plenty of sandbars to explore and the diving is world class. Fishing is likewise great and can be used to augment dinner but make sure you have a grill. Highlight trips would be sailing out to the Dry Tortugas and Cuba, which I expect will be opening up again sometime in 2021 (to US citizens, given the new administration.

V/r

Pete


----------



## mickeyrouse (Oct 10, 2000)

We have sailed Key West- Havana when it was open, and while I recommend it for suitable boats and crew, I wouldn’t in an O’Day 22 with a 9 year old. Waves were in the 15 ft.-plus range one trip- all I wanted in our 41 ft boat.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

nghathaway said:


> Hi gang, long time sailer. Just bought a little Oday 222 it draws roughly 5' with the board down. I have sailed the ocean for years but zero Florida time. After much reading and ordering a set of paper charts I am coming to realize that I may have to pay much more attention to plotting than I had hoped (first trip for my 9yr old girl and I want to make it special). Anyway I was wondering if anyone had a course plot that they might have on file that I could bootleg for our trip? snorkeling, fishing beach camping high on the list.
> 
> Cheers


Beach camping in the Keys? Bahia Honda State Park is the place to start and maybe use as a base camp. Lots of good snorkeling and fishing close by. Looe Key may be the prettiest reef in Florida for snorkeling. Many smaller island close by on the bay and ocean side for exploring.


----------

